# Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?



## Crackpipeboy (23. Juni 2018)

*Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir die Alphacool Eisbär (solo) gekauft und betreibe hier einen 360er (Im Deckel), sowie einen 240er (in der Front) und bin eigentlich relativ zufrieden. Die CPU ist relativ kühl, allerdings stört mich, dass ich das System nicht luftfrei bekomme. Das liegt daran, dass gemäß Hersteller der Radi nebst Pumpeneinheit außerhalb des Gehäuses befüllt (und ständig gedreht etc.) und erst dann eingebaut werden soll. Dies geht bei mir nicht, schon aufgrund des größeren Systems der Wasserkühlung. Nun ist es so, dass immer Luft im System ist, weclhes ich einfach nicht rausbekomme. Auch nach mehreren Monaten Betrieb fängt es nun wieder an zu gurgeln.

Meine Idee ist, dass hier ein AGB Abhilfe schaffen kann, da der AGB auf der kleinen Pumpe auch nicht so optimal erscheint.

Ich habe bereits gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass andere dies erfolgreich auch schon gemacht haben. Da die Threads allerdings recht kurz waren ist wenig informatives in diesen zu finden. Ich will wissen in welch Reihenfolge ich für das beste Ergebnis schalten muss. Mein Vorschlag wäre von -------> Alphacool Eisbär ------> zu Radi im Deckel -------> zu Radi in der Front -------> zu neuen AGB -------> zu Alphacool Eisbär. Was könnte hier nicht klappen, oder ist dies soweit eine gute Idee?

Bitte seht von; "Kauf dir Pumpe und Kühler einzeln" ab, denn ich habe ja nunmal die Eisbär und habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ist aber dann die letzte Lösung. Pumpe und passt niwo rein und bisher ist die Eisbär einfach komfortabel. Hätte auch ne Laing DDC 1rt+ nebst Kühler und AGB auf die CPU geschnallt, aber gibt es ja nunmal nicht.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles gut beschrieben und könnt mir entsprechend Hilfestellung leisten. 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Sollte gehen, würde aber darauf achten das der AGB oberhalb der Pumpe ist, bzw höher hängt. 
Was wäre denn damit:
An der Einfüllöffnung einen Schlauch anbringen und diesen mit Flüssigkeit füllen und dann diesen einfach im Gehäuse oben anbringen damit sich in dem Schlauch die Luft sammelt?!


----------



## Crackpipeboy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Das hatte ich gemacht, allerdings mit ner alten PET-Flasche, das muss ja dann aber iwan alles abgebaut werden, und iwan zeigen sich wieder Luftblasen. Das Problem dann ist, wenn ich den Rechner hinlege kann ich den abg nicht öffnen, da alles in die Pumpenkombi läuft. Egal wie ich den Rechner drehe. Einzig Schnellverschlüsse könnte ich anbringen und dann immer wieder darüber befüllen bis wirklich voll ist, allerdings kosten die ja richtig Geld, da kostet der AGB weniger. Wobei alles eigentlich keine Kostenfrage ist. Ich finde überdies nen AGb optisch auch sehr fein.


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Um die Idee mit den Schnelltrennern mal weiter zu spinnen:
AGB+D5/DDC mit Schnelltrennern um damit mit gut Power den Loop luftfrei bekommen. Wenn er dann luftfrei ist diese Kombi ausbauen und alles über den Eisbaer laufen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Jemand den ich kenne hatte sich auch ein AGB zusätzlich mit verbaut.
Das klappte im Grunde ganz gut und er konnte sein Loop sehr gut befüllen und Luft frei bekommen.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Um die Idee mit den Schnelltrennern mal weiter zu spinnen:
> AGB+D5/DDC mit Schnelltrennern um damit mit gut Power den Loop luftfrei bekommen. Wenn er dann luftfrei ist diese Kombi ausbauen und alles über den Eisbaer laufen lassen.



Wenn ich diese Kombi hätte, bräuchte ich ja meine Eisbär nicht mehr. 

@ IICARUS ; welche Pumpe hat er denn?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Das war damals im Jahr 2016 noch die alte Ausführung der Eisbaer.
Alphacool hat ja mittlerweile einen neuen Kühler mit AGB heraus gebracht.

Spielt aber normal keine Rolle, wenn ein AGB separat verbaut wird kann der AGB des Kühlers voll befüllt sein, denn dann dient dazu das separate AGB.
Das neue AGB sollte wie hier bereits erwähnt über dem Kühler sitzen, damit die Kühlflüssigkeit von sich aus in dem Kühler gelangen kann.


----------



## pope82 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Bitte seht von; "Kauf dir Pumpe und Kühler einzeln" ab, denn ich habe ja nunmal die Eisbär und habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht


 
also die eisbär war auch mein einstieg in die wakü welt. ich war auch der meinung ich müsste die einfach erweitern anstatt ne richtige wakü zu bauen. 
leider kann ich sagen, dass das keine gute idee ist. die pumpe ist zu schwach für 2 radiatoren + agb. glaub mir, an der bastelei wirst du keine freude haben.
folgendes wird passieren:  du wirst ewig dran rumbauen >es wird nicht zufriedenstellend sein > du wirst ne richtige wakü bauen 
deswegen ist der satz, den du nicht hören willst, dennoch der sinnvollste: spar dir diesen halbgaren schmarrn und kauf dir bau dir gleich ne ordentliche wakü


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



pope82 schrieb:


> also die eisbär war auch mein einstieg in die wakü welt. ich war auch der meinung ich müsste die einfach erweitern anstatt ne richtige wakü zu bauen.
> leider kann ich sagen, dass das keine gute idee ist. die pumpe ist zu schwach für 2 radiatoren + agb. glaub mir, an der bastelei wirst du keine freude haben.
> folgendes wird passieren:  du wirst ewig dran rumbauen >es wird nicht zufriedenstellend sein > du wirst ne richtige wakü bauen
> deswegen ist der satz, den du nicht hören willst, dennoch der sinnvollste: spar dir diesen halbgaren schmarrn und kauf dir bau dir gleich ne ordentliche wakü



Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III

Post #8727  ich war vor vielen Jahren nen richtig bekloppter High-Ender was Wakü betrifft. Ich habe schlicht keine Lust mehr auf solchen Aufwand. Was besser ist müssen wir nicht bereden, dies ist ganz klar. Ich habe wirklich einfach keine Lust und Zeit dafür darum geht es mir. Ich will es so einfach und konfortabel wie möglich haben. Ich kann es theoretisch auch so lassen auf 5100Mhz spiele ich mi nichtmal 70°, wobei es auch kurze Spitzen von 80° gibt, welche aber nichtmal ne Sekunde dauern, daher passen die Temps schon. Es nervt aber einfach das die Wakü nicht komplett voll wird da ich von der Empfehlung abweiche.


----------



## pope82 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

wo ist denn  der große unterschied vom aufwand her? du musst genauso alles ausbauen, , schläuche verlegen, agb befüllen usw.
der unterschied  zur custom wakü ist lediglich dass es nicht besonders gut funktionieren wird (Pumpenleistung). das erklärt ja auch dein problem mit der luft im kreislauf. 
die pumpe ist einfach schwach. und das wird nicht besser wenn du den kreislauf noch erweiterst.


----------



## etar (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Warum muss man denn die Eisbär außerhalb befüllen? Ich hab ne Eisbär Solo und hab die im eingebauten Zustand entlüftet, einfach Rechner flach auf dem Boden gelegt, Fühlport geöffnet, Pumpe laufen lassen und mit einer Spritze immer nachgefüllt wenn sich Luft im AGB gesammelt hat. Ab und zu dann mal den Fühlport zu gemacht und dann den PC richtig hingestellt und angehoben, geneigt und gewackelt das sich die Luft löst und die wandert ja dann durch das System bis zum AGB.
Irgendwann hat man alles raus.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



etar schrieb:


> Warum muss man denn die Eisbär außerhalb befüllen? Ich hab ne Eisbär Solo und hab die im eingebauten Zustand entlüftet, einfach Rechner flach auf dem Boden gelegt, Fühlport geöffnet, Pumpe laufen lassen und mit einer Spritze immer nachgefüllt wenn sich Luft im AGB gesammelt hat. Ab und zu dann mal den Fühlport zu gemacht und dann den PC richtig hingestellt und angehoben, geneigt und gewackelt das sich die Luft löst und die wandert ja dann durch das System bis zum AGB.
> Irgendwann hat man alles raus.



Nicht wenn man mehrere Radis verwendet, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Position der Radiatoren ist eimmer an einer anderen Stelle Luft/Wasser.

...Update: also weiter gesponnen, ich hole mir AGB + Pumpe in einem, + einem Kühler, ist das Problem gemäß Bild, dass ich einfach keinen Platz habe. Die Pumpen AGB-Kombi dürfte maximal 20cm hoch und 6cm durchmesser haben, da diese zwischen Graka und Radiator rechts platziert werden soll. Notfalls kann ich den unteren rechten Lüfter ausbauen. Ich würde dann gleichzeitig links noch nen 120er Radi installieren. Der Platz ist sonst sehr begrenzt. Notfalls stelle ich unten eine kleine DDC 1RT+ nebst aufgesetztem AGB rauf. Was ist der beste CPU-Kühler, ich bin ja etwas raus?


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Ok, ich mach einfach folgendes, fahre morgen zu Caseking und kaufe wie im Bild zu sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Was hältst du von diesem Kühler: aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT LGA 115x - Acetal/Nick…
Finde die CPU-Kühler von AC oder Wattercool besser.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was hältst du von diesem Kühler: aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT LGA 115x - Acetal/Nick…
> Finde die CPU-Kühler von AC oder Wattercool besser.



Ich hab da nichts gegen, die spielen doch aber in der selben Klasse, da ist mir das gleiche Fabrikat lieber. Der EK sieht aber dazu noch besser aus, oder spricht sonst etwas gegen den EK?


----------



## v3nom (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

EK hat jeder 
AC ist ein bischen besser und kommt von einer deutschen Firma (falls das relevant wäre). Hat auch imho die bessere Qualität.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Bei den CPU-Kühler tut sich nicht viel, Unterschiede sind nicht groß.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge welche die komplett aus Metall bestehen. 

Zum Beispiel meiner... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich damals Gebraucht günstig bekommen.


----------



## etar (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man mehrere Radis verwendet, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Position der Radiatoren ist eimmer an einer anderen Stelle Luft/Wasser.



Komisch ich habe zwei 360er und einen 120er im Fractal Design Define S, ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Crackpipeboy (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



etar schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe zwei 360er und einen 120er im Fractal Design Define S, ging ohne Probleme



Ich weiß nicht ob die Crux am 2ten größeren Radiator liegt. Hab einen 360er im Deckel und 240er in der Front. Selbstverständlich habe ich den Rechner wie eingangs erwähnt in alle Richtungen gelegt um die Luft rauszubekommen. Sie läuft auch auf 2900 rpm, denke aber die Pumpe ist einfach zu schwach. Wie auch immer, nach der Arbeit geht es heute zu Caseking und dann kommt wieder eine richtige Wakü rein, ist mir iwie sowieso lieber. Ich poste gerne dann alles.

Edit; hab gesehen, dass du gar 2 360er hast. Dennoch keine Ahnung woran es liegt, die Pumpe schafft es einfach nicht in den Deckel zu schieben.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Nochmal als Auflösung, hab mir alle "Zutaten" gekauft und heute eingebaut. Die Pumpe ist lächerlich stark und hat alles aus dem Stand Luftfrei bekommen. Einfach der Hammer, ich hatte keine Ahnung mehr, welch Power und Qualität ne richtige Wakü hat. Danke für die Hilfe bis hier!


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*

Das war die beste Lösung was du machen konntest.
Sieht sehr gut aus, TOP!


----------



## Crackpipeboy (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär als Custom. AGB möglich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das war die beste Lösung was du machen konntest.
> Sieht sehr gut aus, TOP!



Danke!


----------

